# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: T.J Fabby (State Representative, TX)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* T.J Fabby
*Office Sought:* State Representative
*Website:* http://tjfabby.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/T.J.Fabby
https://twitter.com/TJFabby
https://www.youtube.com/user/TJFABBYforTX

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Texas
District: 10
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## William Tell

Open Seat! T.J was an  Alternate delegate to Tampa in 2012, supporting liberty 
T.J  ran last time, and lost to incumbent Jim Pitts. This time he scared off  Pitts, and here is how the Primary turned out.  T.J now goes on to face establishment  candidate John Wray, in the May 27 runoff.

District wide results:


T.J. Fabby    5,624    38.13%
John Wray    5,276    35.77%    
Jake Ellzey    2,354    15.96%
Duke Burge    1,493    10.12%

Ellis County Results:

John Wray    5,006    36.98%
T.J. Fabby      4,933    36.44%
Jake Ellzey    2,184    16.13%
Duke Burge    1,414    10.44%

Henderson County Results (District 10 section) 


T.J. Fabby    691    57.10%
John Wray    270    22.31%
Jake Ellzey    170    14.04%
Duke Burge    79    6.52%

----------


## William Tell

T.J is endorsed by State Representatives Jonathan Stickland and David Simpson.

----------


## William Tell

T.J Fabby just earned the endorsements of:
 State Representative Jodie Laubenberg (HD89)
State Representative Charles Perry (HD83)
State Representative Matt Krause (HD93)

----------


## jurgs01

> T.J Fabby just earned the endorsements of:
>  State Representative Jodie Laubenberg (HD89)
> State Representative Charles Perry (HD83)
> State Representative Matt Krause (HD93)


Great news!

----------


## William Tell

> Great news!


Yep! things appear to be coming together for T.J and Philip. We REALLY need them in Austin.
They are in neighboring districts, if they win it should really help out future CenTex Liberty Candidates. I think you will see some bold endorsements from them in the future. And we have Molly White to the south now!
That should help too. Central Texas will become Liberty Central!

WOOHOO!

----------


## William Tell

These guys have endorsed T.J:
Giovanni Capriglione, House District 98
Steve Toth, House District 15
 Republican Nominee for State Representative Matt Rinaldi, House District 115

----------

